# Hp 2500c



## blonde (8. März 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Drucker HP 2500C. Fach 2 ist mit A4 Blättern geladen, Fach 3 mit A3 Blättern. Wenn ich nun drucken will, verlangt er immer das Nachfüllen von Fach 1. Da Fach 1 der Einzelblatteinzug ist, ist dies recht mühsam. 
Wo muss ich im Druckermenü was einstellen, so dass er automatisch zuerst Fach 2 nimmt?

Habe im Handbuch leider nichts gefunden.
Vielen Dank im Voraus..

Gruss


----------



## gothic ghost (8. März 2004)

unter Eigenschaften des Druckers gibt es
das Untermenü " Papier " und vielleicht da 
kannst du die Reihenfolge festlegen


----------



## blonde (9. März 2004)

Auch wenn ich dort Fach 2 einstelle, will er die Blätter dennoch ständig aus Fach 1.


----------

